# Iris Kyle Wins Miss International



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

This lady has to be one of the ALL time most successful bodybuilders. Her competition history is incredible.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

1994 NPC Ironmaiden Championships - 2nd (MW)

1996 NPC Orange County Muscle Classic - 1st (Overall)

1996 NPC California - 1st (HW and Overall)

1996 NPC USA Championships - 2nd (HW)

1997 NPC USA Championships - 3rd (HW)

1997 NPC Nationals - 4th (HW)

1998 NPC USA Championships - 1st (HW and Overall)

1999 IFBB Ms. International - 15th

1999 IFBB Ms. Olympia - 4th

1999 IFBB Pro World Championship - 2nd

2000 IFBB Ms. International - 3rd (Later disqualified)

2000 IFBB Ms. Olympia - 5th (HW)

2001 IFBB Ms. International - 2nd (HW)

*2001 IFBB Ms. Olympia - **1st* (HW)

2002 IFBB Ms. International - 2nd (HW)

2002 IFBB Ms. Olympia - 2nd (HW)

2002 IFBB GNC Show of Strength - 2nd (HW)

2003 IFBB Ms. Olympia - 2nd (HW)

*2004 IFBB Ms. International - **1st* (HW and Overall)

*2004 IFBB Ms. Olympia - **1st* (HW and Overall)

2005 IFBB Ms. Olympia - 2nd

*2006 IFBB Ms. International* - 1st

*2006 IFBB Ms. Olympia* - 1st

*2007 IFBB Ms. International* - 1st

*2007 IFBB Ms. Olympia* - 1st

2008 IFBB Ms. International - 7th

*2008 IFBB Ms. Olympia* - 1st

*2009 IFBB Ms. International* - 1st


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

my god


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

She looks phenomenal!


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

She's just awesome :thumb: just been looking at her new pics on FB. Truly amazing woman!


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow, wow, wow...she looks incredible


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

amazing!!


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Totally amazing!


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

wow her conditioning is sick, by far the best female bbuilder there has ever been...


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

awsome id be happy with that


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

she has amazing condition and tone to the muscle whilst still looking like a woman.....i wonder what happened in 2008 thpugh??


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

She looks amazing, like a mini ronnie coleman. Agree she still looks feminine and almost always dominates all her competitors.


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Iris is amazing.......totally fabulous.

BUT doesn't it make you wonder when the US is producing outstanding female bodybuilders like Iris what the hell the UKBFF are looking at when they judge our girls at the various contests especially the British.......because I am sorry to say our girls aren't even getting close because we aren't allowed to get that big??????????

Can soemone explain??

Lou X


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

wow she certainly looks like the best female bodybuilder ive ever seen.


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

Really phenomenal.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Nice asthetics, condition, and symmetry. Gives all the top male pros a run in these departments IMO.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Looks great, but just out of curiosity, and i know it's got nothing to do with how she looks, but what does she weigh in the pics.


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

she looks massive great legs and calves,what did she weigh?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Lou said:


> Iris is amazing.......totally fabulous.
> 
> BUT doesn't it make you wonder when the US is producing outstanding female bodybuilders like Iris what the hell the UKBFF are looking at when they judge our girls at the various contests especially the British.......because I am sorry to say our girls aren't even getting close because we aren't allowed to get that big??????????
> 
> ...


I think there's previously been a huge discrepancy in the judging of female bbing; namely with the ambiguous "femininity" factor. I'd like to think the IFBB have done away with that ridiculous factor, what with the addition of fitness, figure and bikini classes in recent years. Hopefully the women's physique class will now be judged in exactly the same way as the men's.

Regardless of what you perceive the UKBFF's guidelines to be though, if Iris showed up she would undoubtedly blow everyone away regardless of how much bigger she is, so I'm not sure it's a hard and fast rule that you can't get that big.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

wezo said:


> she looks massive great legs and calves,what did she weigh?


She came in at 163 IIRC mate


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

is that a women:confused1:looks horrendous.does any guy find that attractive??well done on her achievements tho.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

stevens said:


> is that a women:confused1:looks horrendous.does any guy find that attractive??well done on her achievements tho.


Remember she is in competition shape, she won't hold that look all year long.

Personally I like the look and don't think it's too much, though I prefer the fitness size and older BB look, like Tonya Knight say.

A lotta respect for the girls here.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Does anyone know how Sharron Madderson did?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

out of this world


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Does anyone know how Sharron Madderson did?


x2, finals started/finished yet?


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

stevens said:


> is that a women:confused1:looks horrendous.does any guy find that attractive??well done on her achievements tho.


Well her husband obviously does.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

stevens said:


> is that a women:confused1:looks horrendous.does any guy find that attractive??well done on her achievements tho.


 :confused1:

I find her attractive. A perfect example of a human being IMO


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> I think there's previously been a huge discrepancy in the judging of female bbing; namely with the ambiguous "femininity" factor. I'd like to think the IFBB have done away with that ridiculous factor, what with the addition of fitness, figure and bikini classes in recent years. Hopefully the women's physique class will now be judged in exactly the same way as the men's.
> 
> Regardless of what you perceive the UKBFF's guidelines to be though, if Iris showed up she would undoubtedly blow everyone away regardless of how much bigger she is, so I'm not sure it's a hard and fast rule that you can't get that big.


The femininity factor has been raging since the totally great Bev Francis took to the stage in 1983 and took women's bodybuilding to a whole different level.....

If I am not much mistaken the last Brit girl to get on an Olympia stage in the bodybuilding discipline was Jo Thomas in 2001 along with Gayle Moher (sp?) that's 9 years ago???????? When the 20% less muscle rule came into play (in 2002/3 I believe it was) is when everything started to go t!ts up for the girls....I believe it may have been overinterpreted by our federation?

Lou X


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

She really killed the competition , very impressive and of course if it was a beauty contest she wouldn't have been my choice. It's not that she is not the most good looking that matters , it's a bodybuilding contest anyway , but what matters it's her voice is quite heavy and also her characteristics in her face. That lack of balance between muscularity and masculinizing side effects should be penalized by the judges if female bodybuilding would like to been taken seriously and not as a freak show.Just my opinion.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Andrikos said:


> She really killed the competition , very impressive and of course if it was a beauty contest she wouldn't have been my choice. It's not that that she is not the most good looking that matters , it's a bodybuilding contest anyway , but what matters it's her voice is quite heavy and also her characteristics in her face. That lack of balance between muscularity and masculinizing side effects should be penalized by the judges if female bodybuilding would like to been taken seriously and not as a freak show.Just my opinion.


But surely that makes the mens heavyweight class a freak show as well.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

at that level i dont know how it can not be judged in any other way. obviously a woman carrying that much muscle isnt going to look feminine. but its a bodybuilding competition afterall so this shouldnt matter.


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

dixie normus said:


> But surely that makes the mens heavyweight class a freak show as well.


Yes it is a freak show in terms of muscle size and that is expected anyway , you pay the ticket to see muscular people, but I am not talking about the muscularity per se of the women (or men), I am concerned about comes with that ,the overall appearance, voice , and presentation of the women.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

Why you looking at faces?

Its *BODY*building


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

Dan said:


> Why you looking at faces?
> 
> Its *BODY*building


I don't think I am , as I said she was the best out there , but it's not what I look that counts , it's what most people will notice and criticise in this matter.


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

stevens said:


> *is that a women:confused1:looks horrendous*.does any guy find that attractive??well done on her achievements tho.


Here we go again


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeah, in my opinion she looks horrendous too, not what i consider to be attractive in the slightest.

That said, many women hate the look Jay and ronnie and ruhl etc have... so i guess its horses for courses as they say.

Can't knock her achievements though, she is very succesful at her sport of choice.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

I think she looks outstanding,phenomenal shape/size/condition



Andrikos said:


> She really killed the competition , very impressive and of course if it was a beauty contest she wouldn't have been my choice. It's not that she is not the most good looking that matters , it's a bodybuilding contest anyway , *but what matters it's her voice is quite heavy and also her characteristics in her face.That lack of balance between muscularity and masculinizing side effects should be penalized by the judges if female bodybuilding would like to been taken seriously and not as a freak show.Just my opinion.*


Totally disagree,what relevance has her voice got on stage?its about as relevant as how much can she lift,it doesnt matter one iota when she is standing up there under the bright lights,as for the masculanizing of her face,come on now,you can go to natty shows all over the world and see women with what appear to be masculanized faces on stage but you know something else which causes it to look that way?? LOW BODYFAT % not everyones face agrees with such crazy low bodyfat levels,some amongst us look more handsome/prettier as the bf lowers,others look more aged/masculine as it goes down,have a look at them in the offseason compared to stage.

I know thats not solely the reason for the masculanizing look of the face,obv drugs will come into it for some,but many dont seem to realise just how harsh stage ready levels of bodyfat are on the face,and as such i dont think it should matter at all in the grand scheme of things,it is bodybuilding after all......


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

wow impressive


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

If they wanted to look attractive I'm sure they'd enter the Miss USA comp you nobs. TBH you lads slagging her off have an inferiority complex because a woman has 2x the muscle mass of you:lol:


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

fcking phenominal!!!

you just couldnt better that.


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

WRT said:


> If they wanted to look attractive I'm sure they'd enter the Miss USA comp you nobs. TBH you lads slagging her off have an inferiority complex because a woman has 2x the muscle mass of you:lol:


Couldnt agree more

She looks amazing to me and if I had any say she would be a MD athlete :thumb:


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

weeman said:


> I think she looks outstanding,phenomenal shape/size/condition
> 
> Totally disagree,what relevance has her voice got on stage?its about as relevant as how much can she lift,it doesnt matter one iota when she is standing up there under the bright lights,as for the masculanizing of her face,come on now,you can go to natty shows all over the world and see women with what appear to be masculanized faces on stage but you know something else which causes it to look that way?? LOW BODYFAT % not everyones face agrees with such crazy low bodyfat levels,some amongst us look more handsome/prettier as the bf lowers,others look more aged/masculine as it goes down,have a look at them in the offseason compared to stage.
> 
> I know thats not solely the reason for the masculanizing look of the face,obv drugs will come into it for some,but many dont seem to realise just how harsh stage ready levels of bodyfat are on the face,and as such i dont think it should matter at all in the grand scheme of things,it is bodybuilding after all......


Yes it is bodybuilding , but why bodybuilding got popular in the 70s? Most of the people say it had to do with all these movies from Steeve Reeves, and then later Arnold who got big mainstream attention. Steeve Reeves and Arnold were good looking, that really pushed them and the sport , and when they opened their mouth people that had nothing to do with bodybuilding could be inspired by them, they were impressed.Same thing in other sports , the athletes will get the attention from the media if they look good on the cover . Now, in women , it's same thing. Just look at how much publicity athletes like Isinbayeva and Serena Williams have. When a girl that has nothing to do with the sport sees Iris Kyle and listens to how she talks chances are she wont be inspired and that's ok that those that are in the sport now but if this goes on it may eventually isolate female bodybuilding for good.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

weeman said:


> I think she looks outstanding,phenomenal shape/size/condition
> 
> Totally disagree,what relevance has her voice got on stage?its about as relevant as how much can she lift,it doesnt matter one iota when she is standing up there under the bright lights,as for the masculanizing of her face,come on now,you can go to natty shows all over the world and see women with what appear to be masculanized faces on stage but you know something else which causes it to look that way?? LOW BODYFAT % not everyones face agrees with such crazy low bodyfat levels,some amongst us look more handsome/prettier as the bf lowers,others look more aged/masculine as it goes down,have a look at them in the offseason compared to stage.
> 
> I know thats not solely the reason for the masculanizing look of the face,obv drugs will come into it for some,but many dont seem to realise just how harsh stage ready levels of bodyfat are on the face,and as such i dont think it should matter at all in the grand scheme of things,it is bodybuilding after all......


Agree mate. I find it pretty insulting that "attractiveness" even has to be mentioned every fcuking time a female bber is discussed. It NEVER EVER happens when pics of male bbers are posted up! It's almost like certain people can post like someone with knowledge and respect of bbing when it's a pic of a man, but as soon as a pic of a woman is posted they turn into a member of the general public and get all, "Errr she looks like a man...it's way too big" etc.

I can't even begin to imagine the sh1t iris kyle must have to go through every day looking like she does - esp when you've got ignorant sh1t like this happening in BODYBUILDING forums!

End of the day she's a fcuking amazing athlete and was the best female bodybuilder on that stage on that day! Attractiveness/ whether you'd like to fcuk her does not even come into it! End of!


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> Agree mate. I find it pretty insulting that "attractiveness" even has to be mentioned every fcuking time a female bber is discussed. It NEVER EVER happens when pics of male bbers are posted up! It's almost like certain people can post like someone with knowledge and respect of bbing when it's a pic of a man, but as soon as a pic of a woman is posted they turn into a member of the general public and get all, "Errr she looks like a man...it's way too big" etc.
> 
> I can't even begin to imagine the sh1t iris kyle must have to go through every day looking like she does - esp when you've got ignorant sh1t like this happening in BODYBUILDING forums!
> 
> End of the day she's a fcuking amazing athlete and was the best female bodybuilder on that stage on that day! Attractiveness/ whether you'd like to fcuk her does not even come into it! End of!


Totally agree couldn't have said it better myself. It gets fcking boring listening to the FBB's being put down time and time again because of their 'looks'...it's no wonder a part of the females that read this forum no longer post on aspects of FBB and AAS use, it's pathetic IN MY OPINION!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> Agree mate. I find it pretty insulting that "attractiveness" even has to be mentioned every fcuking time a female bber is discussed. It NEVER EVER happens when pics of male bbers are posted up! It's almost like certain people can post like someone with knowledge and respect of bbing when it's a pic of a man, but as soon as a pic of a woman is posted they turn into a member of the general public and get all, "Errr she looks like a man...it's way too big" etc.
> 
> I can't even begin to imagine the sh1t iris kyle must have to go through every day looking like she does - esp when you've got ignorant sh1t like this happening in BODYBUILDING forums!
> 
> End of the day she's a fcuking amazing athlete and was the best female bodybuilder on that stage on that day! Attractiveness/ whether you'd like to fcuk her does not even come into it! End of!


repped al


----------



## micky (Nov 4, 2007)

Unelievable physique!!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

You know if I was her I wouldn't give a flying feckity what small minded Nobby Nobodies thought.....After all NON of them will ever say they are the best in the world at ANYTHING.....EVER and she will go down in history as one of the greatest bodybuilders! She doesn't do what she does to look pretty she does what she does because she is fcking good at it...no not good but one of the best...in the world....EVER!!!!!

I wonder how many posts there are questioning Kai's pretty factor?

How many people do you know that can say that?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> You know if I was her I wouldn't give a flying feckity what small minded Nobby Nobodies thought.....After all NON of them will ever say they are the best in the world at ANYTHING.....EVER and she will go down in history as one of the greatest bodybuilders! She doesn't do what she does to look pretty she does what she does because she is fcking good at it...no not good but one of the best...in the world....EVER!!!!!
> 
> I wonder how many posts there are questioning Kai's pretty factor?
> 
> How many people do you know that can say that?


There's not as many female posters on this forum, but thank fcuk they don't do what a few of the c0ck faced men do on here! Like I say, not once have a seen a woman post about how they thought kai was "too big" or "too masculine" or they didn't find him attractive. You'd think that because this is a bbing forum, and because this thread was celebrating a bbing victory and not encouraging an attractiveness debate, that her physique and achievements could have been discussed within these boundaries. Unfortunately though, because she's a woman, that cannot happen :confused1: .

Turning into a reet feminist now lol:lol:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> There's not as many female posters on this forum, but thank fcuk they don't do what a few of the c0ck faced men do on here! Like I say, not once have a seen a woman post about how they thought kai was "too big" or "too masculine" or they didn't find him attractive. You'd think that because this is a bbing forum, and because this thread was celebrating a bbing victory and not encouraging an attractiveness debate, that her physique and achievements could have been discussed within these boundaries. Unfortunately though, because she's a woman, that cannot happen :confused1: .
> 
> Turning into a reet feminist now lol:lol:


FFS - now you're just being silly:whistling:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

AlasTTTair said:


> Agree mate. I find it pretty insulting that "attractiveness" even has to be mentioned every fcuking time a female bber is discussed. It NEVER EVER happens when pics of male bbers are posted up! It's almost like certain people can post like someone with knowledge and respect of bbing when it's a pic of a man, but as soon as a pic of a woman is posted they turn into a member of the general public and get all, "Errr she looks like a man...it's way too big" etc.
> 
> I can't even begin to imagine the sh1t iris kyle must have to go through every day looking like she does - esp when you've got ignorant sh1t like this happening in BODYBUILDING forums!
> 
> End of the day she's a fcuking amazing athlete and was the best female bodybuilder on that stage on that day! Attractiveness/ whether you'd like to fcuk her does not even come into it! End of!


Mate I barely need post now, reps coming your way.

It's yet another example of small minds getting hung up on sex, and not being able to seperate bodybuilding from sex, just because it focuses on the human body.

What the fvck does attractiveness have to do with it - its an entirely subjective quality anyway.

Cheers Tan for copying in pics, very inspiring if I am honest - might print em off.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> FFS - now you're just being silly:whistling:


I thought it was a valid point but OK...


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

rs007 said:


> It's yet another example of *small minds getting hung up on sex, and not being able to seperate bodybuilding from sex*, *just because it focuses on the human body.*


Who am I to argue with a great mind but it is called *female *bodybuilding.Nobody expects to see Jordan Price in a female contest but between Jordan and Iris there is plenty of space for diversity.

And bodybuilding focuses on the human body and face is a part of the human body.

If face didn't matter they wouldn't take care so much about their make up , hair etc. So it must play role, not significant but it is there.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Lou said:


> Iris is amazing.......totally fabulous.
> 
> BUT doesn't it make you wonder when the US is producing outstanding female bodybuilders like Iris what the hell the UKBFF are looking at when they judge our girls at the various contests especially the British.......because I am sorry to say our girls aren't even getting close because we aren't allowed to get that big??????????
> 
> ...


 everything is bigger and better in the usa,i just think it comes down to standards,wheres the next dorian and who was before him?

Britain is not renowned for producing world class bbers.To many bars

and club's tempting them lol.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Andrikos said:


> Who am I to argue with a great mind but it is called *female *bodybuilding.Nobody expects to see Jordan Price in a female contest but between Jena and Iris there is plenty of space for diversity.
> 
> And bodybuilding focuses on the human body and face is a part of the human body.
> 
> If face didn't matter they wouldn't take care so much about their make up , hair etc. So it must play role, not significant but it is there.


So far as I know, there isn't a collumn on that judging sheet titled "conventional prettyness" or anything like that.

Yes, the face is the front of the head, and the head for most of us still breathing is part of the body - but it isn't part subject in bodybuilding - how could it ever be? Who trains their face? Is there a front jaw spread compulsory pose :confused1:

Apart from makeup, the athlete has little control over what happens to their face as they diet. I guess they do it just because they do :confused1: It's women we are talking about, and I don't pretend to understand em' for one second :lol:

But all this is skirting round my point - attractiveness does not - and should not - have any consideration in female BB, it's not a beauty pageant.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Andrikos said:


> Who am I to argue with a great mind but it is called *female *bodybuilding.Nobody expects to see Jordan Price in a female contest but between Jordan and Iris there is plenty of space for diversity.
> 
> And bodybuilding focuses on the human body and face is a part of the human body.
> 
> If face didn't matter they wouldn't take care so much about their make up , hair etc. So it must play role, not significant but it is there.


Iris is fairly feminine mate, all things considered. I've seen far more masculinized female bbers who are nowhere near her level of development. I imagine that this is due to superior genetics and smart AAS use on her part. If you look at Lenda Murray, she doesn't appear to have suffered any masculinizing effects! She's very feminine now and I imagine she was fairly similar at her peak.

I really don't think their facial characteristics should ever come into it. If you want feminine faces and physiques then look at the three other women's classes. If you want to see the extent to which the female human body can be developed with less regard to defeminization then look at the fbbs. I just think that as they are the parallel of the men's events they should be judged in the same way. With 3 other women's classes there's no need for the vague "femininity" criteria now.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

On behalf of all the female members on here I'd just like to thank Al and RS (and co) for their posts because to be honest we are all fcking sick of having to type the same bllx everytime we post any photos of FBB that are not of the fitness/figure classes! Cheers lads....nice to have some bodybuilding fans on a bodybuilding site....who'd have thought it!


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> On behalf of all the female members on here I'd just like to thank Al and RS (and co) for their posts because to be honest we are all fcking sick of having to type the same bllx everytime we post any photos of FBB that are not of the fitness/figure classes! Cheers lads....nice to have some bodybuilding fans on a bodybuilding site....who'd have thought it!


Who are you to speak on behalf of all the female members here and to judge if anyone is a boyduilding fan or not ?

People sometimes have different views that yours , learn to respect that.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

ITS ****ING BODYBUILDING NOT A BEAUTY CONTEST. SHE LOOKS BETTER THAN 99.9% OF MEN ON THIS EARTH. MOST LADS ARE SLAGGIN HER OFF BECAUSE OF THAT. SHE LOOKS AWESOME.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

Andrikos said:


> Who are you to speak on behalf of all the female members here and to judge if anyone is a boyduilding fan or not ?
> 
> People sometimes have different views that yours , learn to respect that.


why dont you respect female bodybuilders for what they are not what they look like facially or sound look like??


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Andrikos said:


> Who am I to argue with a great mind but it is called *female *bodybuilding.Nobody expects to see Jordan Price in a female contest but between Jordan and Iris there is plenty of space for diversity.
> 
> And bodybuilding focuses on the human body and face is a part of the human body.
> 
> If face didn't matter they wouldn't take care so much about their make up , hair etc. So it must play role, not significant but it is there.


There is diversity - Bikini, Fitness and Figure classes - what more do you want?

Weeman was right - dieting is pretty harsh on the face, and most women want to look nice - nothing wrong with that. If a woman wants to be judged on her face, she's in the wrong sport!



ElfinTan said:


> On behalf of all the female members on here I'd just like to thank Al and RS (and co) for their posts because to be honest we are all fcking sick of having to type the same bllx everytime we post any photos of FBB that are not of the fitness/figure classes! Cheers lads....nice to have some bodybuilding fans on a bodybuilding site....who'd have thought it!


Agreed!!!



Andrikos said:


> *Who are you to speak on behalf of all the female members here* and to judge if anyone is a boyduilding fan or not ?
> 
> People sometimes have different views that yours , learn to respect that.


Yes, and some of us SHARE her views ......and she knows a fair bit about bodybuilding (funny that....maybe you should ask what her and her hubby DO for a living  )



Dan said:


> why dont you respect female bodybuilders for what they are not what they look like facially or sound look like??


x2


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Andrikos said:


> Who are you to speak on behalf of all the female members here and to judge if anyone is a boyduilding fan or not ?
> 
> People sometimes have different views that yours , learn to respect that.


Tan is a very well respected woman on this site. I totally agree in everything she says about FBB's.

It is hard enough for women training to get big and hopefully compete in a physique class without having to read sh!t about facial appearances!

The faces aren't judged in females or males, and YOU are disrespecting a world class athelite and OFFENDING a very large proportion of females on this site.

If you don't like the facial appearance of FBB'S then keep your patronising fcking comments to your self NO LIKEY NO LOOKEY get my drift!!! YOU LEARN RESPECT THEN YOU MAY GET IT BACK!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Linny said:


> Tan is a very well respected woman on this site. I totally agree in everything she says about FBB's.
> 
> It is hard enough for women training to get big and hopefully compete in a physique class without having to read sh!t about facial appearances!
> 
> ...


She has a point.......


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> On behalf of all the female members on here I'd just like to thank Al and RS (and co) for their posts because to be honest we are all fcking sick of having to type the same bllx everytime we post any photos of FBB that are not of the fitness/figure classes! Cheers lads....nice to have some bodybuilding fans on a bodybuilding site....who'd have thought it!


Tan, thanks hun - very well put. You can speak for me on my behalf any time  x x


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Cheers ladies.....I mean it isn't as if we haven't all gone over this point a fcking zillions times with each other, either in our journals, on similar threads, in pm's or face to face and THAT is why I was pretty sure I could speak for us.

Once just fcking once would we like to post up photos of a FBB without some comment on how pretty she isn't! If you're not a fan of FBB why even look at the thread?

There are a HUGE amount of bodybuilders both male and female that i do not find attractive but when looking at them their potential attractiveness is not even on the agenda. I'm interested in how they have sculpted their bodies to fit the criteria of their respective classes. Their balance, symetry, suitable condition and muscularity are the things I'm looking at and not whether they would fit my criteria as a fck buddy!

As you say opinions vary but i must have missed the meeting that decided I have to accept anybody elses and the day I start doing that is the day they can nail the lid on. I love male and female bodybuilding because it is extreme, because these people refuse to bow to social contraints and to me the FBB is THE ultimate social rebel!

So ladies....I take it I won't have to fit a 'How to look pretty for the lads' workshop into our seminar then????? :whistling:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> Cheers ladies.....I mean it isn't as if we have all gone over this point a fcking zillions times with each other, either in our journals, on simiar threads, in pm's or face to face and THAT is why I was pretty sure I could speak for us.
> 
> Once just fcking once would we like to post up photos of a FBB without some comment on how pretty she isn't! If you're not a fan of FBB why even look at the thread?
> 
> ...


I suggest a subscription to Jordan or Posh Spice's websites and the purchase of their ultimate makeover books for that :whistling: :thumbup1:

Nice post !


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> Cheers ladies.....I mean it isn't as if we have all gone over this point a fcking zillions times with each other, either in our journals, on simiar threads, in pm's or face to face and THAT is why I was pretty sure I could speak for us.
> 
> Once just fcking once would we like to post up photos of a FBB without some comment on how pretty she isn't! If you're not a fan of FBB why even look at the thread?
> 
> ...


This may sound bizarre but I too do not look at the face I look at the physique as that is what is being judged, or am I talking crap, have I missed something???

'How to look pretty for the lads' should definitely NOT be on the agenda, I'm sure the majority of the women coming to the seminar train/compete for THEMSELVES, to see how far they can push the boundaries of their body, whether it be small changes or extreme gains and not to gain fck buddy's across the UK.

I train hard/heavy because it is different and I enjoy watching the way my body changes. Anyone using derogatory comments towards me/friends will always get a backlash.

Iris is phenominal, she totally amazes me just like all the other FBB's.

I think it's so sad how we can't post up pictures and commend female athelites that DON'T fit into everybody's 'what a woman should look like' criteria. After all isn't bodybuilding an EXTREME sport???

People wonder why there are fewer females in the UK who want to compete in physique, when you have to contend with the same barrage of abuse


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow some estrogen rage there .I admire female bodybuilders (and Iris ,please see original post) and I was involved with 2 in the past (one of them placed very very high in world WABBA championships). I 've mentioned it before in a previous post . In any case it's an open forum ,try not to get hysterical when someone is expressing view different than yours on controversial topics like these . I will stand by my point and you ladies need to chill out a bit


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> On behalf of all the female members on here I'd just like to thank Al and RS (and co) for their posts because to be honest we are all fcking sick of having to type the same bllx everytime we post any photos of FBB that are not of the fitness/figure classes! Cheers lads....nice to have some bodybuilding fans on a bodybuilding site....who'd have thought it!


Well put .

As a BB why are so many people not just seeing the amazing mass and condition she is in . For me she carrys the muscle mass, and condition I would love to achieve .

Natural v assisted , men v women etc Its total nonsense .

We all know the dedication needed top produce that physique and yet people are talking about her voice ??

Some people need to think why exactly they post on a BB forum


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Andrikos said:


> Wow some estrogen rage there .I admire female bodybuilders (and Iris ,please see original post) and I was involved with 2 in the past (one of them placed very very high in world WABBA championships). I 've mentioned it before in a previous post . In any case it's an open forum ,try not to get hysterical when someone is expressing view different than yours on controversial topics like these . I will stand by my point and you ladies need to chill out a bit


It's not really a different viewpoint though, it's an irrelevant viewpoint. The judges aren't marking her on whether she is pretty or not, so whether you think she is or not is irrelevant and shouldn't even come up.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Andrikos said:


> Wow some estrogen rage there .I admire female bodybuilders (and Iris ,please see original post) and I was involved with 2 in the past (one of them placed very very high in world WABBA championships). I 've mentioned it before in a previous post . In any case it's an open forum ,try not to get hysterical when someone is expressing view different than yours on controversial topics like these . I will stand by my point and you ladies need to chill out a bit


Gosh you are so right....how silly of me not to realise that my hormonal imbalances have distorted my thought patterns....I'm ever so grateful to you for pointing out the error of my ways Mr Darcey! :cool2: I'm sure some smelling salts and a lie down will cure me of these ailments.........


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> It's not really a different viewpoint though, it's an irrelevant viewpoint. The judges aren't marking her on whether she is pretty or not, so whether you think she is or not is irrelevant and shouldn't even come up.


How do you know what the judges look after and what's relevant or not?

Have you been a judge yourself?

If it wasn't relevant they wouldn't look after their hair , and make up so much . Everybody knows that they do put time to that stuff too, and I know that first hand from at least 2 top female competitors I know, the exact quote I remember is that " I must look so good like I 'm in my wedding day".


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Right, i'm gonna put my 2pence worth in.

If i show most female friends of mine a picture of Kai Greene or Ronnie, or Jay or whoever, they will, 9 times out of 10 say "eww he looks horrible". They aren't saying "eww he looks horrible and is a crap bodybuilder and his diet is crap and he takes too much roids and he looks crap, even if he has won the olympia"

They are simply saying they find that particular look in a man un-attractive.

So, if a male says he finds a female bodybuilder un-attractive, he isn't for one second knocking her achievements/dedication/lifestyle, he's just passing his opinion.

It's like someone saying "ah she looks horrible" when shown a picture of Katie Price. Yet no one can really deny she is massively succesful at her chosen career.

In conclusion, many people not into BBing, invariably find the look of the top pro's un-attractive, so why is it so wrong for someone who is into/knows about BBing to find the look of an advanced female BBer un-attractive?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

It has already been said but it's the obvious response.. This is bodybuilding and she has built a mind blowing physique.. She is sensational..

That's judging her soley on her physique which is what it should be.

I don't personally find it attractive but a lot of women state they dislike too much muscle on men. Everyone has there preference but she is not up on stage to be judged on WHO finds her attractive. She is on stage making her stamp as the greatest which I doubt anyone on here will ever get to do..

There are too many keyboard pushers as apposed to weight pushers on these boards it's quite boring now. Put your energy into your own physique.. And if you've never competed before you can't even begin to imagin what she does to look like that.

Iris Kyle is a sensational bodybuilder, fact.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

coldo said:


> so why is it so wrong for someone who is into/knows about BBing to find the look of an advanced female BBer un-attractive?


It isn't

It is down to each individual what they find (or don't find) attractive.

The argument is that it is entirely irrelevant, in a discussion of a bodybuilder, on a bodybuilding site, especially by bodybuilders - should know better than to even raise it.

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion - but voicing it when it is COMPLETELY irrelevant to the matter at hand is what is getting folks backs up here.

I mean if people came in and said of her critically her physique isn't what I like to see, blah blah, and broke it down - analysed it - then there wouldn't be an issue. This is what bodybuilding is.

To raise the issue of attractiveness, especially in such an insensitive way as "OMG how can anyone find that attractive!!!!!!1111one" reeks of limited mental capacity IMO

As you say, I can PERFECTLY understand it if it wasn't someone involved in bb, as they don't know what its about - and will undobutedly find pinnacle physiques (male as well as female) shocking - but for someone inside the sport, and to voice the opinion in a bodybuilding environment?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Littleluke said:


> It has already been said but it's the obvious response.. This is bodybuilding and she has built a mind blowing physique.. She is sensational..
> 
> That's judging her soley on her physique which is what it should be.
> 
> ...


Nice post IMO, well put.


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Everyone is entitled to their own opinion - but voicing it when it is COMPLETELY irrelevant to the matter at hand is what is getting folks backs up here.
> 
> I mean if people came in and said of her critically her physique isn't what I like to see, blah blah, and broke it down - analysed it - then there wouldn't be an issue. This is what bodybuilding is.
> 
> To raise the issue of attractiveness, especially in such an insensitive way as "OMG how can anyone find that attractive!!!!!!1111one" reeks of limited mental capacity IMO


Well the IFBB has it all wrong and they are all retards, maybe you should mail them your views

28.1 General:

When assessing a competitor's physique, a judge should follow a routine procedure which will allow a comprehensive assessment of the physique as a whole. During the comparisons of the compulsory poses, the judge should first look at the primary muscle group being displayed. The judge should then survey the whole physique, *starting from the head...*

Assessing the Female Physique:

*First and foremost, the judge must bear in mind that this is a women's bodybuilding competition*, and that the goal is to find an ideal female physique. Therefore, the most important aspect is shape -a muscular *yet feminine *shape

http://www.ifbb.com/pdf/IFBBrulebook.pdf

I am pretty sure there are similar rules in other serious federations


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Andrikos said:


> Well the IFBB has it all wrong and they are all retards, maybe you should mail them your views
> 
> 28.1 General:
> 
> ...


And Iris Kyle is undisputedly feminine - her success shows this - whats your point again :lol: .

You are again - as I see you do a lot - diverting away from the point, going off at tangents to win some - any - argument.

The argument was that someone came in, and stated quite disrespectfully "how can anyone find that attractive".

Please try and keep up mate :lol:


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Andrikos said:


> Who are you to speak on behalf of all the female members here and to judge if anyone is a boyduilding fan or not ?
> 
> People sometimes have different views that yours , learn to respect that.


Sorry Andrikos, YOU show the lady some respect:cursing:.....I am glad people like ElfinTan have a mouth and uses it to great effect  she can speak on my behalf any day...and YES I AM A FEMALE BODYBUILDER....I think my avi might give that away:lol:


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

rs007 said:


> And Iris Kyle is undisputedly feminine - her success shows this - whats your point again :lol: .
> 
> You are again - as I see you do a lot - diverting away from the point, going off at tangents to win some - any - argument.
> 
> ...


Well , I think I am too dumb to keep up. I am not really into insults about one's mental capacity or other stuff , no point in going there, I respect your view either way so I 'll just leave this as it is , I 've made my point anyway.Cheers


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

Lou said:


> Sorry Andrikos, YOU show the lady some respect:cursing:.....I am glad people like ElfinTan have a mouth and uses it to great effect  she can speak on my behalf any day...and YES I AM A FEMALE BODYBUILDER....I think my avi might give that away:lol:


Good for you that you let others talk for you , but the fact that I disagree with ElfinTan doesn't make me disrespectful to her or to others , I have my views on this matter and what I have in mind is not targeted to a person.And my congrats for your avi , you do look very good.I 've seen your transformation in another thread , nothing less of amazing.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

Andrikos said:


> Good for you that you let others talk for you , but the fact that I disagree with ElfinTan doesn't make me disrespectful to her or to others , I have my views on this matter and what I have in mind is not targeted to a person.And my congrats for your avi , you do look very good.I 've seen your transformation in another thread , nothing less of amazing.


Mate.

*SHUT UP.*


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Dan said:


> Mate.
> 
> *SHUT UP.*


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Personally, before even opening the thread I had an inkling that I might notice a, how can I put it, reduction in the apparent femininity of the facial features. I think we can all accept that the tools required to assist with getting to that level will have certain effects on a person. But there it is. The elephant in the corner.

Enjoy the spectacle for what it is. There is no need to comment on it because it is a given in a lot of cases, and irrelevant to the sport of BODYbuilding. At the same time, it must be quite upsetting for some of the ladies on here, especially as you wouldn't expect it in a forum dedicated to the sport. But hey, it is what it is, move on...


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

OK. im going to rant, SO what if the lady's features has changed, guys features change too but does anyone make any comments about that - feck no they don't. The original thread was to celebrate and congratulate the success of Iris Kyle winning the title, not for her to be picked to pieces on how feminine or unfeminine the lady looks.

The point a few are missing is the hard work that the lady has put in to getting there.

The hours down the gym, hours out of the gym, dedication, discipline, dietry discipline and balancing whatever else she has going on in her life to get where she is today, need I go on.

Respect is all that is asked for, it takes alot to get there and that lady has done it. Spectacle it is definitely not, an achievement yes it is definitely just that, an achievement.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Why do people give negative comments to ladies bodies if they are not the norm (what is the norm anyway).

Give this lady credit for what she has achieved in her life, maybe her body is not pleasing to some people but to others it is (I am sure woman shot putters get the same abuse etc).

And why is it everytime something is mentioned about women and bodybuilding a whole argument begins which has nothing to do with the original posts.

I absolutely admire some of the top ladies who still continue to train, diet and step on stage at some of their ages.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I watched the show in awe, first 3 were amazing, the girl who finished 3rd is gonna be

the next big thing in womens bbing imo, great posing routine, Garcia must be sick of the sight of Iris

Have to add Phil Heath was robbed


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Garcia must be sick of the sight of Iris


x2 to that, must be heartbreaking knowing what you bring to the stage will nearly always be beaten by Iris. But Garcia keeps coming back as the others do.


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Lets face it ALL the LADIES competing at that level are awesome.....Iris is an exception. :thumb:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

ok. i agree with both sides of the argument. but i mean feminity must come in to it and the face must be judge too surely? what if a woman came on with a full on goatee would he not be marked down? lol


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

phenomonal calves for an african american.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> I watched the show in awe, first 3 were amazing, the girl who finished 3rd is gonna be
> 
> the next big thing in womens bbing imo, great posing routine, Garcia must be sick of the sight of Iris
> 
> ...


Maybe he was TOOOOO pretty:whistling:


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

Kai doesnt exactly look sh1t though to be fair :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Dan said:


> Kai doesnt exactly look sh1t though to be fair :lol:


Didn't look his best on the night, never saw the pre judging so maybe looked better then, Branch Warren

looked fecking huge as well


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Didn't look his best on the night, never saw the pre judging so maybe looked better then, Branch Warren
> 
> looked fecking huge as well


he didnt have to, as they said in post show commentary, in the judges eyes a 96% kai greene is better than a 100% phil heath...


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> I watched the show in awe, first 3 were amazing, the girl who finished 3rd is gonna be
> 
> the next big thing in womens bbing imo, great posing routine, *Garcia must be sick of the sight of Iris*
> 
> ...


Edit, thought he meant Adela Garcia, but just found out Yaxeni apparently has a double-barrelled surname - confusing!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

AlasTTTair said:


> Do you mean Adela Garcia mate? She competes in a different class :confused1:


No,Yaxeni Oriquen-Garcia

http://contest.bodybuilding.com/bio/18/

*
*


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> No,Yaxeni Oriquen-Garcia
> 
> http://contest.bodybuilding.com/bio/18/
> 
> ...


LOL must have quoted that exactly when I edited it. Didn't realise she had a dbl-barrelled surname


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

i love her physique personally..and a physique i myself aspired to be but genetics simply werent on my side...

its a sport like many others...where the training can ravage an athletes looks...not to mention the harshness of a show diet..especially at her standard.

if her voice drops thru aas use etc..thats her business and no one elses to be honest...she is the one that has to live with what sides she gains.

the lady doesnt do the sport for ANYONES approval...its for her and what makes her feel good about herself and her accomplishments.

if folk dont find it attractive or find it ugly and unfeminine then they should go and look at women elsewhere...

i think she looks fab...and shes one of the finest female athletes ever.


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> No,Yaxeni Oriquen-Garcia
> 
> http://contest.bodybuilding.com/bio/18/


I have grown to like her physique more and more over the years....Yaxeni is a great athlete.....and a Mum too, I can relate to that....


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

avril said:


> i love her physique personally..and a physique i myself aspired to be but genetics simply werent on my side...
> 
> its a sport like many others...where the training can ravage an athletes looks...not to mention the harshness of a show diet..especially at her standard.
> 
> ...


Totally aggree..anyway the negative posts are just because she has a physique that most of the men cant even get close to! :whistling:

Fivos


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Fivos said:


> Totally aggree..anyway the negative posts are just because she has a physique that most of the men cant even get close to! :whistling:
> 
> Fivos


She p1sses me right off

cause shes fckin far bigger and better than me

As such, she is a COW and I dislike her:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

jw007 said:


> She p1sses me right off
> 
> cause shes fckin far bigger and better than me
> 
> As such, she is a COW and I dislike her:lol: :lol: :lol:


Alpha female!


----------

